# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > BOXING / FIGHTING / WRESTLING >  Coleman is 40. wtf is shoguns excuse?

## J-Dogg

I wish Shogun could train seriously!

The guy is 27, all the talent in the world. half way through round 2, he's as exausted as coleman.

It was like watching 2 ouf of shape drunks fight.

Shogun will not be anyone conditioned, Forrest would have beat him tonight again easy. The guy has all the talent in the world, perfect blend of stricking and ground game yet has the cardio just one small notch above a 40 year old heavy weight fighting at 205.

----------


## *RAGE*

I didnt get it tonight let me know who wins. please

----------


## Panzerfaust

2 ACL surgeries and over 1yr layoff....I still have hope but tonight was horrendous.

----------


## WHOADY4SHOADY

> I wish Shogun could train seriously!
> 
> The guy is 27, all the talent in the world. half way through round 2, he's as exausted as coleman.
> 
> It was like watching 2 ouf of shape drunks fight.
> 
> Shogun will not be anyone conditioned, Forrest would have beat him tonight again easy. The guy has all the talent in the world, perfect blend of stricking and ground game yet has the cardio just one small notch above a 40 year old heavy weight fighting at 205.


You mean 44.

----------


## J-Dogg

ya, 44 oops  :Smilie: 

I have hopes for the guy, he's such an exciting fighter.

He's been training though....it's his full time job. Diet, MT, BJJ, cardio..... he should be able to be in shape pretty quick...

Just hope the guy does not pull a CC on us and just quit trying. If Coleman was 40 and not 44 he probably would have won.

----------


## WDMF

Man...where's Steve Mazzagatti and a late stoppage when you need one. 30 more seconds and Coleman was problably going to squeeze out a decision.

----------


## Brown Ninja

nah I think shogun won that fight if it went to judges but he looked bad. Physically he looked in shape but the performance was weak. He should have pulled off the shoulder lock in the first. Maybe it's the juice or maybe it's an adjustment period but he won't beat anyone in 205 if he shows up with that kind of gas tank

----------


## Brown Ninja

Okay, maybe Houston Alexander or Elvis Sinosic but that's it. Where is the real shogun?

----------


## BG

> It was like watching 2 ouf of shape drunks fight.
> 
> .


hahahahhaha well fuc'n said !!!!!

----------


## BG

> nah I think shogun won that fight if it went to judges but he looked bad. Physically he looked in shape but the performance was weak. He should have pulled off the shoulder lock in the first. Maybe it's the juice or maybe it's an adjustment period but he won't beat anyone in 205 if he shows up with that kind of gas tank


I think Coleman would have taken the desicion, his corner should have nade that clear so he would just survivied, he never got hurt bad but the upper cut and was pushing the whole fight. had the take downs. Coleman by desicion, cant believe it got stopped, If he gets that rematch, he will win, Shogun at the end )ina bad as broken English I could make up) Im back 100%......well then you suck.


Waste of fuvking money, best part od nte was valium and $20 cigar.

----------


## Brown Ninja

Yeah was certainly glad that my buddy was the one to shell out $50 and not me. I think we are now paying for how good that last card was. Lytle vs Davis was really good though

----------


## godkilla

i think everybody is expecting way to much and bein hard on shogun. most of the guys fights didnt make it outta the first rnd so it wasnt like he was established as a fighter with awesome cardio b4 all this. second he did drop and came close to getting a tko stoppage at the end of the first as well as twisted coleman up in a shoulder lock at the end of the second. and some of you guys had it scored for coleman?! wtf are you smoking in that cigar, lol. coleman won how again!? a couple desperate takedowns or maybe it was his devastating striking and off the chart compu punch numbers?! come the **** on, lol. and the second, he almost got subbed and looked like he was ****ing sleeping in that shoulder lock. coleman via power nap in a shoulder lock!

----------


## Brown Ninja

Power Nap? Conlu stats? Thank you, you made my night! I think you are right about Coleman not being anywhere close to taking that decision but I still think Shogun deserves this backlash. True a lot of his fights were over quickly but always fought at a frantic pace and had that killed instinct. That was missing last night and it was supposed to be a grudge match for gods sake. How can two professional fighters come into a fight so out of shape? It's not lime they didn't know they had a fight.

----------


## godkilla

he gassed. it happens. i just think people expect alot form him so he is getting the backlash alot worse than one might normally. omaplata power nap ftw!  :Haha:

----------


## KAEW44

I dont know if Shogun will ever be the same again as he was when he won the Pride MW GP, but for this fight alone i would say the excuse is that he just had a major crucial knee surgery TWICE, and given the time UFC set up this fight for him nobody could put in enough training in that short time after a surgery to bring a good performance to the octagon.

Lets give him one more chance and see if he is done for yet or not.

As for coleman he needs to retire and make money giving privates to other one dimentional wrestlers who refuse to evolve.

----------


## jimmyinkedup

shogun needs to pull a bj penn ..get re focused and serious ...regardless of his injuries...then maybe we can get a true gauge. Its a shame ..its the one factor that is totally within the control of the athlete ...conditioning ...and its sad to see it lacking at that level...

----------


## Brown Ninja

Yeah, mentally he has a long ways to go to get his groove back

----------


## yannick35

Basing a fight on how old a fighter is, is really pushing it, when was the last time we saw Coleman in cardio shape, well let me think haaaa NEVER.

Coleman always gased out on all of is fights, i was surprised that he won the 2000GP in Pride.

The question is how much damage steroid did to is body. Randy Couture is the same age and still in great shape and never gased out in a fight.

At the end of the fight Coleman wants to do it again, why would i want to site true another boring Coleman fight. He should learn of is mistakes, meaning stop using roids and put in more road work and cardio before a fight, after is comment he doesnt look like is is retire soon so might has well make the best of it.

Has for Shogun well he seems to have gone the path of Wandy Silva and CroCop the ones that have failed miserably in UFC and where king in Pride.

----------


## Brown Ninja

I wouldn't mind a Couture vs Coleman fight just to show Coleman how a real legend fights. Obviously the cardio was crap but his body looked bad as well. He looked like a deflated juicer.......oh yeah, he kinda fought like one as well

----------


## Brown Ninja

Shogun has yet to feel the wrath of a wicked ko like Crocop and Wandy but he definately seems lost out there. I hope he can put it back together

----------


## yannick35

> Shogun has yet to feel the wrath of a wicked ko like Crocop and Wandy but he definately seems lost out there. I hope he can put it back together


Dont get me wrong i really feel bad for all of them CroCop man he gained some serious fat around the belly at new year MMA show K1 Dynamite 2008 ouch, Wandy well guess steroid did give him an edge or he never got over that brutal KO at Pride OWGP against CroCop.

Not sure what the story was on Shogun but if he wants to keep getting big paychecks he has to get better and not do like is brother Murilo who doesnt have what it takes to do the big shows and is cought between cage rage and other smaller mma shows.

Has for Coleman well like baroni and most guys that train at hammer house they will have issues being drug free, but they just wont have a choice if they want to fight in the UFC, Baroni said he wanted to come back.

I love to see older fighters fight gives me hope being 36 years old, i dont want to be an mma fighter but if i train good i will be able to stay in shape longer LOL.

----------


## Brown Ninja

i THINK THESE OLDER FIGHTERS OFTEN HAVE THE MENTAL EDGE AGAINST THE YOUNG GUYS AND OFTEN THAT IS ENOUGH. THAT BEING SAID THE NEW BATCH OF YOUNG TALENT SEEMS TO BE A CUT ABOVE LIKE GSP, ALVES, MACHIDA, CANE, CARWIN, ETC.

----------

